# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal MBLD 22/25 59:13.00!



## asacuber (Jan 10, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1319&cat=19&rnd=1

Congrats!


----------



## CubePro (Jan 10, 2016)

GJ Shivam!


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice, pretty sure there will be a video too!


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 12, 2016)

CubePro said:


> GJ Shivam!



Thanks! 



Berd said:


> Nice, pretty sure there will be a video too!



Yes there is


----------

